# The Lion King 3D



## SquishierCobra (Jul 17, 2011)

I just heard that they were releasing one of my old favorite childhood movies in Disney Digital 3d.

Good times...

It was truly epic for me as a kid, and still is.

it will be in theaters briefly before being on BluRay/DVD.

If you've never seen it, now's your chance to see Disney at its absolute BEST!


----------



## Lili (Jul 18, 2011)

Wait, TLK will be in theatres for a short period of time?

I HAVE TO SEE IT FOR THE UMPTEENTH TIME


----------



## Flareth (Jul 18, 2011)

Lili said:


> Wait, TLK will be in theatres for a short period of time?
> 
> I HAVE TO SEE IT FOR THE UMPTEENTH TIME


QFT. I have to check the date on this. 

SEPTEMBER 16TH! Can't wait.


----------



## Zapi (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh YES! This always has been and probably always will be my favorite Disney movie ever <3 am totally going to see this and getting it on bluray.


----------



## Flora (Jul 19, 2011)

We saw the trailer for this and my sister just said, "We're going to see this."

And we quite obviously are.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 19, 2011)

3D? Did they just film some lions in the African savannah.


----------



## Lili (Jul 19, 2011)

^ Yes.


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 19, 2011)

Much as I love The Lion King, I can't possibly imagine why a 2D animated movie needs a digital 3D rerelease.


----------



## H-land (Jul 19, 2011)

I really hate 3D, and the effect the recent fad seems to have had on the movie industry. Maybe I've just been watching the wrong movies, or the 3D's being done wrong, but all it's ever done to me is strain my eyes.
I _might_ be excited about Disney trying to rerelease something they made 10ish years ago if, and only if, they remade the soundtrack and somehow made it better. Or made an orchestral version.
(Though I frankly don't think you can beat casting Whoopi Goldberg as Shenzi in any case.)


----------



## Aisling (Jul 30, 2011)

H-land said:


> I really hate 3D, and the effect the recent fad seems to have had on the movie industry. Maybe I've just been watching the wrong movies, or the 3D's being done wrong, but all it's ever done to me is strain my eyes.
> I _might_ be excited about Disney trying to rerelease something they made 10ish years ago if, and only if, they remade the soundtrack and somehow made it better. Or made an orchestral version.
> (Though I frankly don't think you can beat casting Whoopi Goldberg as Shenzi in any case.)


You might have been seeing the wrong ones, yes. Unless a movie is made from its very beginning to be 3D, it often turns out poor. Notoriously shitty movies Clash of the Titans and The Last Airbender had their 3D effects added on after the fact, for example. It was one of the very last things done to them. Seems like most movies that are live-action and in 3D are this bad kind of 3D, where you could basically take off your glasses and it not make a lick of a difference.
Movies such as Avatar and How to Train Your Dragon were amazing in 3D though, because they are filmed in 3D and mostly/entirely CG. I went to see HTTYD twice just because of how great it was. It's stated in the art book that even the very "camera" angles were crafted with 3D in mind, so I would imagine that is the major difference between good 3D and bad 3D: how early and how much 3D was considered during its making. An exception could be the Toy Story movies. I've seen all three in 3D and they looked pretty nice, but I would imagine that's because they are also entirely CG like HTTYD is and Pixar still had all the raw files and things so they could make it look convincing.

That being said I might have to see this just to see how the fuck 2D animation in "3D" works. It sounds interesting, but I just can't visualize it in my head. Or rather, I can't imagine how it would look if it doesn't look totally cheap.


----------

